# Mattias IA Eklundh's 8 string Caparison



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 28, 2014)

8 strings, 27 frets, floyd rose and true temperament frets

Mattias is a monstrous player who really thinks out side the box so it will be interesting to see what he comes up with on this.


----------



## Corrosion (Mar 28, 2014)

Whoa... that is awesome... need bad!


----------



## narad (Mar 28, 2014)

Bah, beat you by one minute but I suppose this is probably the better place to post it. That's sick - I wonder how much money I'd have to throw at Caparison to make that with a flame or quilt top.


----------



## Zhysick (Mar 28, 2014)

Oh my...

I want to see him playing that beast!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 28, 2014)

I don't know if anybody else feels like this, but I'm terrified to see what becomes of Mattias with an 8 string.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Mar 28, 2014)

narad said:


> Bah, beat you by one minute but I suppose this is probably the better place to post it. That's sick - I wonder how much money I'd have to throw at Caparison to make that with a flame or quilt top.



I was trying to count the frets which took me a minute 

I think you have to be endorsed to get access to the Custom Line now and even then its just variations of existing models. 



Adam Of Angels said:


> I don't know if anybody else feels like this, but I'm terrified to see what becomes of Mattias with an 8 string.



Did Alex Hutchings ever do much with his 8 string?


----------



## narad (Mar 28, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> I think you have to be endorsed to get access to the Custom Line now and even then its just variations of existing models.



That's likely true, but everything's a matter of money, isn't it? If they're building one, why not build two! But yes, I'm not in the financially situation to be writing blank checks to luthiers - not yet!


----------



## yellowv (Mar 28, 2014)

Just saw that on Facebook. Sick as shit. If anyone will make use of an 8 it will be Mattias. Can't wait to hear what he does with it. I just wish they put a single coil in the neck position.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream (Mar 28, 2014)

Just a silly question, does a true temperament system work only for one tuning? I don't get it, or is it just a true temperament to ensure the guitar is well tuned to the equal temperament system?


----------



## narad (Mar 28, 2014)

Stuck_in_a_dream said:


> Just a silly question, does a true temperament system work only for one tuning? I don't get it, or is it just a true temperament to ensure the guitar is well tuned to the equal temperament system?



Each configuration of frets is designed around one tuning/key, but that doesn't necessarily mean that as you venture outside of it you'll be more further off than equal temperament. Both are just approximations, but true temperament guarantees you'll at least be correct in one instance.


----------



## The Scenic View (Mar 28, 2014)

I need this in my life. but maybe not in black heh...


----------



## jahosy (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks like a horus on steriods.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 28, 2014)

Best part? The Floyd! I can't figure out why we don't ever see 8s with Floyds. They've been out long enough.


----------



## welsh_7stinger (Mar 28, 2014)

I wonder what he'll come up with. after all this is the guy that made a piece based on playing the guitar with a comb. and caparison need to release that guitar in their C2 line (more 'affordable' line)


----------



## jimwratt (Mar 28, 2014)

Low harmonics are a comin'


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Mar 29, 2014)

The most important question here is... where is our 7 string Horus? 8 string Applehorn should mean its easily possible.


----------



## Tom Drinkwater (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow! I can't wait to hear him playing that!


----------



## Nag (Mar 29, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Best part? The Floyd! I can't figure out why we don't ever see 8s with Floyds. They've been out long enough.



because 8-string guitars are mainly used by prog/djent guys and floyds aren't prog/djent.

floyds are too complex or these people.

(inb4 neg rep by butthurt djent kids )


----------



## 77zark77 (Mar 29, 2014)

Impressive !


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 29, 2014)

Nagash said:


> because 8-string guitars are mainly used by prog/djent guys and floyds aren't prog/djent.
> 
> floyds are too complex or these people.
> 
> (inb4 neg rep by butthurt djent kids )



Yeah, but what about that narrow area in the Venn diagram where the 80s and prog/Djent collide? It's juuuuust big enough for me and a couple other guys, but WE WANT OUR FLOYD! WE WANT OUR FLOYD!

But yeah, I love the fact that he's busting out all the craziness in one guitar. He's definitely an innovator, and I like that companies don't ignore guys like him.


----------



## jimwratt (Mar 29, 2014)

I would think that the 8 strings might be a lot of tension to overcome for whammy antics. Hopefully I'm wrong (or some cool innovations come out way). In general though, there's been a big backlash against Floyd Rose systems across the board (pardon the pun). As much as I like them, they're a big hassle with a lot of maintenance (or so has been my experience with them).


----------



## Nag (Mar 29, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, but what about that narrow area in the Venn diagram where the 80s and prog/Djent collide? It's juuuuust big enough for me and a couple other guys, but WE WANT OUR FLOYD! WE WANT OUR FLOYD!
> 
> But yeah, I love the fact that he's busting out all the craziness in one guitar. He's definitely an innovator, and I like that companies don't ignore guys like him.



floyds aren't hype right now... when Schecter announced their new guitar lines for 2014 and I saw Banshees and Hellraiser hybrids I was ready to pray to whoever the fawk you wanted that they'd include a floyded seven. 20 new models, no floyded seven. so just forget about floyded eights, wait for 5 years for the next metal trend and maybe we'll get lucky.


----------



## GreatWhiteYeti (Mar 29, 2014)

Am I on drugs? because I don't see a guitar. Anyone got a link/pic?


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 29, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, but what about that narrow area in the Venn diagram where the 80s and prog/Djent collide? It's juuuuust big enough for me and a couple other guys



So, Tony McAlpine and you, that makes two. Who else ?


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 29, 2014)

Andromalia said:


> So, Tony McAlpine and you, that makes two. Who else ?



That's great news for me, bad news for Tony!


----------



## juwanfidle09 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> That's great news for me, bad news for Tony!



Good thing it's Tony Macalpine. It's a bad news for us if it's this Tony.


----------



## HexaneLake (Mar 29, 2014)

Yes!!! I love caparison.....can't wait to see what else comes of this..


----------



## Damo707 (Apr 1, 2014)

I wonder what tuning he has this in as he rarely uses any standard tunings..


----------



## Opion (Apr 1, 2014)

WHOA.

That looks f*cking cool, and I can't wait to hear what he comes up with on that thing.


----------



## kaaka (Apr 1, 2014)

Oh my dear! This man is one of my all time favorite players (and a very nice guy also).

This is gonna be so interesting. That guitar looks sick!
Some shit ass heavy riffing i guess


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 1, 2014)

I saw this on FB yesterday, I'd love to try it and I hope to hear it in Eklundh's solo material, can't say I care much for Freak Kitchen.


----------



## tastehbacon (Apr 7, 2014)

requesting vids ;~;


----------



## welsh_7stinger (May 20, 2014)

I have heard (from a very secure source) they are gonna be making a limited run of this in a production model (original brass floyd, TT frets etc) and would be at about £4k. would anyone on here buy one if they were given the opportunity?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (May 21, 2014)

If this rumor is at all true, I'd like to see some specs and such before I say yes or no, though call me interested at this point!


----------



## DreamError (May 21, 2014)

**edit for cat shrieking like a damned banshee in my f'ing ear I missed something obvious** 

Don't see a delete post button


----------



## narad (May 21, 2014)

welsh_7stinger said:


> I have heard (from a very secure source) they are gonna be making a limited run of this in a production model (original brass floyd, TT frets etc) and would be at about £4k. would anyone on here buy one if they were given the opportunity?



I'd like to say yes, but it's pretty barebones TT frets aside. If it looked like a TAT CL 14 + everything else....hmmmmmmm....


----------



## Malkav (May 30, 2014)

Here's a video of him playing it: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_0UFN5YgnY&feature=youtu.be

Gotta admit I think it's a bit odd that it just came in a cardboard box...


----------



## Xiphos68 (May 31, 2014)

When I saw Mattias obtained an eight string with Caparison I could not believe what had occurred in the world and what he planned on doing with such a beast of an instrument. 

Looking much forward to seeing what kind of music he produces with it. So far, so good.


----------



## JohnIce (May 31, 2014)

That's awesome! It's funny, I ran into Mattias at a train station in Sweden about 2 or 3 years ago, chatted for a bit and told him I played 7-strings. He said something along the lines of what a headache it would be for him to have so many strings


----------



## DreamError (May 31, 2014)

Mods here are quick


----------



## Malkav (May 31, 2014)

JohnIce said:


> He said something along the lines of what a headache it would be for him to have so many strings



When I met him that's pretty much what he told me as well, and now look what went and happened, peer pressure is a hell of a thing.


----------



## djyngwie (May 31, 2014)

He mentioned the 8 at last year's freak guitar camp. At least for now, he's using it a lot like he does in the vid posted above (Carnatic Metal was one of the tracks we worked on at camp): doubling riffs an octave down. In time, I'll sure he'll come up with more original uses than that.

He didn't use one at the FK show I saw last weekend, btw.


----------



## jimwratt (May 31, 2014)

I've always been perplexed by (what I think is) his use of a volume pedal to do those harmonic swells. I can't explain how he makes those sounds (harmonics with no attack) any other way. Is that what he's doing? I don't see much written about his style so...


----------



## clintsal (May 31, 2014)

I always thought it sounded like a Digitech Whammy set on +1 or +2 octaves: Hit the fundamental note, then when you push the pedal down it increases the volume of the higher octave, making it sound like a harmonic squeal


----------



## djyngwie (May 31, 2014)

Ia brings out the harmonics by smacking the string at the appropriate fret (or sometimes, between frets), usually while lowering the bar a bit which makes the harmonics easier to coax out this way. Then he often plays a regular note close to the pitch of the harmonic for some tasty dissonance. Often this is done with the volume pedal off to swell into the sound.


----------



## Malkav (Jun 5, 2014)

djyngwie said:


> Ia brings out the harmonics by smacking the string at the appropriate fret (or sometimes, between frets), usually while lowering the bar a bit which makes the harmonics easier to coax out this way. Then he often plays a regular note close to the pitch of the harmonic for some tasty dissonance. Often this is done with the volume pedal off to swell into the sound.



Yes, this is what he does, Mattias Eklundh does not use a whammy pedal because in his words "they are ka-ka". In fact he's probably the driest guitarist in the whole super shred spectrum, the only thing in front of his amp is volume and wah, and he uses no external effects in the fx chain.

Here's a video of him explaining the harmonic thing: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwmvurFX9HU&noredirect=1


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 6, 2014)

Cool demo by Mattias - sharp guitar! I don't really understand what's going on with the frets tho. I didn't find any info on their site about it.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 6, 2014)

Aren't those True Temperament frets?


----------



## Daf57 (Jun 6, 2014)

Ah yeah, been awhile since I've heard anything about those. I think you are correct! 

Awesome guitar!


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jun 6, 2014)

To be fair, the massive pricetag for TT frets doesn't exactly seem to have people beating down doors for them... I think it's like $1k to get TT frets on the Washbergs 

Is the fretwire material there EVO Gold or something? Haven't watched the vid yet, not sure if it's just the lighting but they look gold in color.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 6, 2014)

I love apple horns and I really would like to try/have a TT guitar, pretty cool its now an 8 string.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jun 6, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> To be fair, the massive pricetag for TT frets doesn't exactly seem to have people beating down doors for them... I think it's like $1k to get TT frets on the Washbergs
> 
> Is the fretwire material there EVO Gold or something? Haven't watched the vid yet, not sure if it's just the lighting but they look gold in color.



The frets have to be cast so they are silicon bronze.


----------



## ScreamingBard (Jun 6, 2014)

Correct me if I'm wrong but this seems like the first 8 with a decent whammy bar. Looks cool!


----------



## gunch (Jun 6, 2014)

ScreamingBard said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but this seems like the first 8 with a decent whammy bar. Looks cool!



Kahler trems for 8s have been a thing for a long time, usually found on Conklins and Agiles

Not sure about straight-up 8 string Floyds though


----------



## trem licking (Jun 6, 2014)

Schecter and agile have had floyd 8s for a year or more. TT frets seem a bit excessive though, as a well intonated regular system sounds pretty in tune to me. Sweet looking guitar nonetheless.


----------



## DreamError (Jun 6, 2014)

This is the third time this video has been posted in another new thread, and the first thread is still on this page 

I assume the mods will merge this one, too, when they get a moment.

A different YouTube upload, but the same 7m 18s video.


----------



## VigilSerus (Jun 6, 2014)

Did he just... did he just use a comb to speed pick?...


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jun 6, 2014)

This man definitely knows how to properly use all of a guitar. Those harmonics were gorgeous.


----------



## BetterOffShred (Jun 6, 2014)

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Did he just... did he just use a comb to speed pick?...



I know right? Here I've been doing it all wrong with my arm for all these years.. 

I have to say, I never heard of this dude, but after watching that video, I'm a fan. The Rubicon joint has some pretty cool and tasty licks going on there, and some Beck-esque trem bar use too. Pretty awesome. 

As for the guitar, it's a beauty that's all I can say. I'm not sure I'd notice a difference with those true temper frets, but it sure looks good and sounds nice through whatever rig he's got going there. 

-Brett


----------



## Tisca (Jun 7, 2014)

ShadowsfeaR said:


> Did he just... did he just use a comb to speed pick?...



I so want to try that but, no hair = no comb.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 7, 2014)

silverabyss said:


> *Kahler trems* for 8s have been a thing for a long time, usually found on Conklins and Agiles
> 
> Not sure about straight-up 8 string Floyds though


 
I believe he said "decent".


----------



## fwd0120 (Jun 7, 2014)

Screw the guitar..... I want the hair!


----------



## ScreamingBard (Jun 9, 2014)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I believe he said "decent".



My point exactly. lol. Been aware of the Agiles and Schecters, but this being a Caparison I get the feeling it'll actually stay in tune.


----------



## trem licking (Jun 10, 2014)

The trem on the caparison is the exact same trem as on the agiles and schecters, therefore it should perform equally well


----------



## narad (Jun 10, 2014)

trem licking said:


> Schecter and agile have had floyd 8s for a year or more. TT frets seem a bit excessive though, as a well intonated regular system sounds pretty in tune to me. Sweet looking guitar nonetheless.



It's _excessive_ to want a musical instrument to correctly produce various chords over different positions on the neck? That's a new one.


----------



## trem licking (Jun 10, 2014)

I meant for me personally, I assumed that was implied. Im all for all types of makes/models/technology and encourage it for sure... but hopefully that thing has some ss or hard frets cuz a refret on that would be interesting im sure. All I was trying to say is that a well intonated guitar sounds pretty damn in tune with straight frets. but bring it all on! The more spices the better


----------



## Swordfish (Aug 29, 2014)

And here it is!!!!

Caparison Guitars: Electric Guitar & Basses, Made in Japan. - Caparison Apple Horn 8 - Mattias "IA" Eklundh Signature


----------



## guitar4tw (Aug 30, 2014)

More pictures of the new 8 string on Caparisons Instagram page as well! Man this thing looks absolutely insane! Caparison 

Instagram


----------



## SkullCrusher (Aug 31, 2014)

Im glad it exists but I don't want it.


----------



## Overtone (Sep 1, 2014)

Not everyone can squeeze that extra bit of mojo from having the true temperament frets... but IA is not everyone  

I really like that creamy melody sound he gets using the lower strings with the trem in this vid... starting to step on Jonas Hellborg's toes with that guitar


----------



## Overtone (Sep 1, 2014)

I also really like the finish... seems like the perfect fit for the heaviness of that guitar and the raw beauty of the woods and lakes of Western Sweden!


----------



## Shredcow (Sep 1, 2014)

The string gauge Mattias uses is really light... here's a video where he explains a bit about that. 

I'm surprised he has a .65 for the low E and a .54 for the 7th. 

Mattias Eklundhs talks about his new 8-string. - YouTube


----------



## Overtone (Sep 1, 2014)

Kind of surreal to hear him say six string feels weird now! But I am glad he is digging it.


----------



## the.godfather (Sep 2, 2014)

Shredcow said:


> The string gauge Mattias uses is really light... here's a video where he explains a bit about that.
> 
> I'm surprised he has a .65 for the low E and a .54 for the 7th.



I guess it makes it alot easier on the floating bridge. Plus for lead work I bet it feels great. And if he keeps it in standard tuning, the tension would be low, but nothing too bad. A .65 for the 8th is extremely light though. When Carvin ship out their DC800's with a .68 it's bad enough.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Sep 2, 2014)

Since Mattias picks using his middle finger he has a much lighter attack but those are some serious spaghetti strings. Caparisons come with a 52 for the low B so if your already used to that then it won't be so bad. 

E - 9 - 14.7 lbs 
B - 12 - 12.3 lbs
G - 16 - 16.4 lbs
D - 24 - 17.7 lbs
G - 32 - 14.7 lbs
D - 42 - 13.1 lbs
A - 54 - 12.3 lbs
E - 65 - 10.0 lbs


----------



## stretcher7 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm not an 8 string guy, 7's only, so I don't know if his tuning is original. But I find it really interesting. Its like a 4 string bass and a guitar together!


----------



## StevenC (Sep 2, 2014)

Shredcow said:


> The string gauge Mattias uses is really light... here's a video where he explains a bit about that.
> 
> I'm surprised he has a .65 for the low E and a .54 for the 7th.
> 
> Mattias Eklundhs talks about his new 8-string. - YouTube



1:55 in that video...

Guthrie ordered a Strand-what True Temperament fanned 8 string?


----------



## Hollowway (Sep 3, 2014)

This just came out, showing the MAP is 5299 USD. Welp, looks like I'll be ordering a custom if I want a true temp Floyd 8!


----------



## sevenstringj (Sep 3, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> This just came out, showing the MAP is 5299 USD. Welp, looks like I'll be ordering a custom if I want a true temp Floyd 8!



Without my glasses, that looked like $299.


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Sep 3, 2014)

Lorcan Ward said:


> *Since Mattias picks using his middle finger he has a much lighter attack* but those are some serious spaghetti strings.



I don't think it's a causal relationship between that grip and his light attack. I have always held the pick between thumb and middle, and my pick attack is way too hard to deal with string gauges like that. In fact, I can achieve a much harder and better controlled pick attack with this grip than with the "correct" grip using index and thumb (and yes, I have tried the correct way at length and can't make it work for me).

I'm impressed and amazed at anyone who can play with strings like that and sound good... and holy crap he sounds good.


----------



## Asrial (Sep 3, 2014)

Don't know if it has been mentioned in this thread, but I seriously hope they make this to custom order according to string gauge. TT as fas as I know only works in relation to one tuning, one string-gauge, and most people wouldn't like Mattias' super-noodles.


----------

